
Modeled After Ants, Teams of Tiny Robots Can Move 2-Ton Car - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/technology/modeled-after-ants-teams-of-tiny-robots-can-move-2-ton-car.html?_r=0
======
mchahn
I have no doubt that this is groundbreaking, but pulling heavy things is an
old trick. Have you ever seen a picture of a guy pulling a train car with his
teeth? F=MA and if A is tiny then so is F, no matter how large M is.

------
ChuckMcM
Those are fun. A combination of small quad copters and gecko robots you could
be stealing cars from anywhere :-).

I have done predator/prey robots but never swarmbots. That seems like the next
thing on the list.

